# Our first show results!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well we went to our first show of this year and it ended very well!
Our 1st freshing 2 year old doe Mabel took second in her class of 5 to a MCH doe! She beat the 2010 ADGA National CH JR doe witch was wayyyyy cooool!!! Mabel went on to get RS to the MCH. Our doe Stella got 2nd in her class of four. Then Mabels daughter Moja got second out of 10. She got second to the National CH does kid (who was just awesome). Then our SR yearling got second in her class of 6. Our bucks had to compete AOP against LaMancha and Toggenburg bucks. Our buck "Dude" was in a class of ten and got 4th, he was the second Nigerian in line. Our other buck took 5th. So overall we did pretty well! I'm happy about the results!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super news...congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes it is! :thumbup: Plus, the babies did not mind the show to much! Exept Moja thought that she was in dance class when we went in! Luckly she figured out that it was a breed class and settled down!! She is such a little goof!! :slapfloor: Gotta love her! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Very impressive. Congrats.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Stacey! :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! You have beautiful goats!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations LP! I'm so happy for you!

I wish I could have made it with my girls! One little doe had a dry cough that deepened into her lungs right before the show so not only did I not show any of my does, I wound up not even getting to the show at all.  

It would have been so nice to meet you in person like we talked about on the old Goat Farm Central site (KJ on the old site) -- guess it'll have to be next time...

Meantime, your girls are just lovely. Congrats again on your well-deserved wins. Will you be attending the Harvest Goat Show in Sept? I'm going to shoot for that. Hopefully I'll have my girls ears tattooed by then!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats, beautiful does.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! :thumb: And Mandara Farm, we are not going to go the the Harvest Show  We show miniature horses, and Harvest is right before the miniature horse nationals. So can't do that one. But we will do the Colorado State Fair,will you be there? Are you going to the ADGA National show in Longmont next year? Sorry your doe came down with a cough  We just got back from Tri County and one of our does seems to be really sick and another acting a little off. I think we were stalled next to a sick LaMancha. She had white snot in her nose. :sigh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh and for some reason GFC has not closed down yet. I don't know why. :shrug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

See, this is how much I DONT know about showing. I wasn't even aware of the Colorado State Fair -- I'm going to look it up today! And I didnt know the ADGA national show was going to be right in my backyard next year either. Wowza. If I start now maybe I'll get through my registration process with them by then


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

If you were closer I would tatoo your goats for you  It is very easy. It would be really nice to meet you at Colorado State Fair! :hi5: Plus maybe if they got enough Nigie entries they would sancond (spelling?) them sepatate. That would be awesome! I'm hoping to get the OMF doeling reg in time to show her there. Might not be able to though, I don't even have her yet! ARGGGGG! :GAAH: Oh and the 2012 ADGA National show is in Loveland, not Longmont. Sorry about that. Are you going to breed your girlies this fall?


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Well done and lovely girls! Congratulations!!


----------

